# Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich glaub das ist mein erster Thread |bla: 

mich würde mal interessieren,was ihr so nebenbei beim Angeln macht,wenn gerade nichts los ist mit den Fischen und man Langeweile hat.

Denn zu oft sitze ich am Wasser neben meinen Ruten und weiß nicht,was ich sinnvolles mit der Zeit anfangen soll #t Simsen (sms) schreiben.... Da hab ich schon keine Lust mehr drauf,und Geld kostets auch  
Würde mich echt mal interessieren,was ihr denn so treibt,wenn ihr am Wasser die Zeit tot schlagt :m 

Freue mich schon auf die Antworten.Und ein Frohes Neues Jahr an alle Board-Mitglieder ! |wavey:


----------



## dorschhai (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Um Langeweile zu vermeiden gehe ich oft aktiv angeln, also mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch. Denn da bist du wirklich die ganze Zeit beschäftigt. Wenn dann doch einmal Ansitzangeln auf dem Plan steht, gibt es immer irgendwas, was für die Schule getan werden muss, sei es ein Buch lesen, Hausaufgaben oder irgendwas lernen. Von daher nutze ich die Zeit dann immer recht sinnvoll. Manchmal liege ich aber auch einfach nur rum :m


----------



## plattform7 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Ich fische leidenschaftlich mit der Pose, deshalb ist man immer konzentriert, auch wenn nichts läuft... Man merkt es einfach nicht, denn es kann ja jede Minute wieder losgehen  ...

Sonst immer nebenbei mit meinem Angelkumpel quatschen (wenn er dabei ist).

Wenn ich ausschließlich mit elektronischen Bißanzeigern fische, dann kommt es schon mal vor, dass ich die Sachen für die Uni lese... 

Aber gerade deshalb habe ich fast immer meine Matchrute dabei, da kommt man meist nicht zu der Langenweile...#6


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Um Langeweile zu vermeiden gehe ich oft aktiv angeln, also mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch. Denn da bist du wirklich die ganze Zeit beschäftigt. Wenn dann doch einmal Ansitzangeln auf dem Plan steht, gibt es immer irgendwas, was für die Schule getan werden muss, sei es ein Buch lesen, Hausaufgaben oder irgendwas lernen. Von daher nutze ich die Zeit dann immer recht sinnvoll. Manchmal liege ich aber auch einfach nur rum :m


 

Hmm,darauf bin noch garnicht gekommen,dass man Hausaufgaben usw beim Angeln machen könnte :m Danke für den Tip


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,darauf bin noch garnicht gekommen,dass man Hausaufgaben usw beim Angeln machen könnte :m Danke für den Tip



Ich glaube, das wäre zu meiner Schulzeit NIIIIEMALS vorgekommen, dass ich beim geilsten Hobby nebenbei für die Schule lerne #q #q #q .... Neeee das geht ja gar nicht :m:q..... Warum den Stress mit ans Wasser nehmen? Ich geh zum angeln, um abzuschalten und zum Dummgelaber mit Kumpels #6.....


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Nee, Hausaufgaben mache ich beim angeln nicht. Ich möchte mich ja entspannen.
Ich lese ein Buch/eine Zeitschrift oder unterhalte mich mit nem Kumpel (alleine angeln macht doch nur halb so viel Spaß).


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische leidenschaftlich mit der Pose, deshalb ist man immer konzentriert, auch wenn nichts läuft... Man merkt es einfach nicht, denn es kann ja jede Minute wieder losgehen  ...
> 
> Sonst immer nebenbei mit meinem Angelkumpel quatschen (wenn er dabei ist).
> 
> ...


 

Elektronische Bissanzeiger habe ich auch.Angele fast nur mit diesen.Deshalb hab ich ja so große Langeweile,weil die Elektronik alles für einen macht  man muss halt auf nichts besonders achten


----------



## sebastian (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Paar Ruten leg ich mit Köderfisch aus an mehreren Stellen, und nebenbei Fisch ich noch mit Kunstködern, und wenn ich mal nur mit Köderfisch angel dann nehm ich mir holz und bearbeite es sinnlos mit dem messer


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hmm,das mit dem Lernen am See werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.Wenn es mir auf die Nerven geht lass ich es einfach und warte weiterhin auf eure antworten.Vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch was "abgucken" von euch Jungs #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Ich beobachte das Wasser. Ich schaue, wo die Hechte rauben und die Karpfen buckeln. Ich schau mir den Eisvogel an, wenn er am See sitzt...... Was kann geiler sein, als das drumherum..... HAUSAUFGABEN neee das krieg ich heute nicht mehr in die Rübe.... :m |bla: Najaaaa gut vielleicht mal ein Bierchen nebenbei halten ist auch wat feines.......


----------



## sebastian (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

omg lernen am See das würd mir einfallen, dann is ja nichts entspannendes mehr dran. Ich teil mir das immer so ein das ich zaus lern und net am see ^^


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Wie wärs mit nem Notebook und Sat.-Internet


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm,das mit dem Lernen am See werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren.Wenn es mir auf die Nerven geht lass ich es einfach und warte weiterhin auf eure antworten.Vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch was "abgucken" von euch Jungs #h



Dann musst Du mal mit uns Jungs losziehen.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Moin!

Also das Sylverpasi nur dummes Zeug redet kann ich bestätigen :q :q :q
nä Dennis 

Aber ansonsten sind wir auch meistens Spinnfischen und da mehr oder weniger bei der Sache. Besonders wenn man rein zufällig am FKK Strand vorbei driftet :q

Aber wenn es mal auf Hecht&Co. mit Köfi geht, dann Stipp ich meistens nebenbei um die Zeit zu überbrücken und/oder den Köfivorrat auf Stand zu halten.

Schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann musst Du mal mit uns Jungs losziehen.......




Guuuute Idee! :q


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Oder nebenbei nen bisschen mit der Feederrute angeln. Da muss man sich drauf konzentrieren. Habe mir extra ne Medium-Feeder dafür gekauft.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Also das Sylverpasi nur dummes Zeug redet kann ich bestätigen :q :q :q
> nä Dennis



Hast Du was am Kopp???? Warte ich krieg Dich.....:m:q


----------



## vertikal (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh zum angeln, um abzuschalten und zum Dummgelaber mit Kumpels #6.....



Genau so isses!
Und wenn man dann noch gerne vertikal fischt (ob in der Sorpetalsperre auf Barsche und Renken, oder in Holland auf Hechte und Zander) ist man eigentlich viel zu konzentriert, um Langeweile zu bekommen.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Also ich machs immer so,dass ich alle Ruten auf Grund lege mit elektronischen Bissanzeigern.... Dabei darf ich mit keiner weiteren angel mehr angeln,wie z.b. ne köderfischrute (lohnt sich bei uns am see auch nicht bei der jahreszeit) deswegen suche ich eine aktive beschäftigung.......


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen suche ich eine aktive beschäftigung.......



Na dann lad ich Dich auf einen Tripp ein... Langeweile ausgeschlossen #h :m


----------



## plattform7 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Elektronische Bissanzeiger habe ich auch.Angele fast nur mit diesen.Deshalb hab ich ja so große Langeweile,weil die Elektronik alles für einen macht  man muss halt auf nichts besonders achten


 
Versuch es mal wirklich mit ner Posenmontage, man kann es überall machen, egal welchem Zielfisch man nachstellt (|kopfkrat na sagen wir mal fast immer). Das ist für mich DIE Angelart überhaupt. Da kommt bestimmt keine Langeweile auf!


----------



## vertikal (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Angel doch mal aktiv mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische - hast du immer genug zu tun.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann lad ich Dich auf einen Tripp ein... Langeweile ausgeschlossen #h :m


 


#t |kopfkrat


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> #t |kopfkrat



Dann brauchst Du nicht mehr ins Buch zu schauen und zu lernen, wenn Du mit uns zum angeln gehst...... Ist immer lustig....lol


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Angel doch mal aktiv mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische - hast du immer genug zu tun.


 
Stimmt...Hängerlösen, Kraut vom Haken entfernen... etc. |rolleyes 
nein, man lernt das Gewässer unheimlich schnell kennen, wenn man öfter mal die Spinnrute schwingt und findet schnell heraus, wo die Hotspots sind. Und man kann ne Menge Fischarten damit beangeln..


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann brauchst Du nicht mehr ins Buch zu schauen und zu lernen, wenn Du mit uns zum angeln gehst...... Ist immer lustig....lol


 


Wie ich sehe wohnst du ja in "zu Hause".... Kenn den Ort in ´Deutschland nicht


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe wohnst du ja in "zu Hause".... Kenn den Ort in ´Deutschland nicht



Nähe Kiel........ Ich kann Dich ja mal zur Ostsee einladen. Ein Platz aufm BellyBoat ist noch frei ... Nein war ein Scherz...... :m 

Auf was angelst Du hauptsächlich?


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Naja Spinfischen ist bislang noch nicht so mein Ding.Vielleicht im Sommer mal.Und eine solche Rute habe ich auch noch nicht :c Bin noch ein Frischling.Aber besorge mir sowas demnächst noch.Uwe,nen Angler,der manchmal am See ist,kann mich dabei gut beraten |rolleyes


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

in welchen Gewässern angelst du in PB?

gerade die vielen baggerseen haben ausgezeichnete Raubfischbestände


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Bin eigentlich total geil auf Karpfen,alle 3 Ruten werden immer auf Karpfies gelegt |wavey:


----------



## The_Duke (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Beim Ansitzangeln oder BBQ-Fishing ist öfters Lektüre dabei.
Meistens guck ich mir aber meine unmittelbare Umgebung genauer an...du
glaubst gar nicht, was da so alles im Umkreis von wenigen Metern um dich herum los ist!
Da sausen Libellen am Wasser rum oder ich habe auch schon öfters ner Libelle beim Schlüpfen zugeschaut...irre interessant!
Man findet mich dann mit ner Lupe oder Fadenzähler auf allen Vieren am Boden kriechend und Steine umdrehen.
Habe auch schon Vögel oder Hornissen mit Maden gefüttert oder beim Nachtangeln meine Studentenfutterration mit Mäusen geteilt.
Beliebtes Spielchen: Spinnen füttern #6  Voll derbe, was die mit der Beute anstellen.
Das alles geht aber nur, wenn der Bißanzeiger oder auch ne Glocke zum Einsatz kommt und das Fischen nicht unbedingt zu 100% an diesem Tag an erster Stelle steht.
Ansonsten....Feederspitze förmlich hypnotisieren...versuchen die Pose durch intensives Draufstarren unter Wasser zu zwingen  oder am See den Kletteraffen auch nur beim kleinsten Zucker zu erwischen...
Langweilig wirds mir am Wasser nie !


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> in welchen Gewässern angelst du in PB?
> 
> gerade die vielen baggerseen haben ausgezeichnete Raubfischbestände


 


Wo ich in PB angele möchte ich besser nicht sagen.Glaube du weisst warum #t Dann müsste ich ja fast schon Angst haben


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eigentlich total geil auf Karpfen,alle 3 Ruten werden immer auf Karpfies gelegt |wavey:




Ooooh Hammer.... Dann werden die Karpfenspezi´s sich freuen, eine nette Anglerin unterstützen zu können. Ich bin mehr auf Räuber im Süss- und Salzwasser geil......#h


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ich in PB angele möchte ich besser nicht sagen.Glaube du weisst warum #t Dann müsste ich ja fast schon Angst haben


 
PN? ^^


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

In jungen Jahren habe ich meinen Uferbereich durchsucht, ob Lotbleie, Hakenlöser oder Sonstiges von Kollegen vergessen wurde. An manchen Tagen war es sehr ergiebig.

Nach ein paar Angeljahren wirst auch Du spüren, dass gerade das Angeln in unserer Ellbogengesellschaft ein ideale Hort zum relaxen ist und dafür genutzt wird, um die Seele wieder durchatmen zu lassen.
Die spielenden Fische am Ufer, leichte Wellenbewegungen, wogendes Schilf, die Spinne in ihrem Netz, der Rehbock auf der anderen Seeseite, die leichten Nebelschwaden am Morgen, der ohrenbetäubende Lärm der Vögel  vor dem Sonnenaufgang, die Fledermäuse des Nachts, das sternenüberströmte Himmelszelt mit den Schnuppen, die Sonnenauf.- und untergänge, die kleine Maus mit ihren schwarzen Knopfaugen, vorbeihuschende Libellen.... muß ich noch mehr schreiben ?
Und dieses Szenario wird plötzlich durch einen anbeißenden Fisch gestört:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hoffentlich überschlägt sich keiner an der Tastatur... 


Geh Spinnfischen oder angel mit der Fliege. Dabei kann man sich nicht langweilen.

Wenn du eine Einführung brauchst, stellen sich sicher genügend Jungs zur Verfügung und leihen dir sogar ihr Gerät.

Uli


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens guck ich mir aber meine unmittelbare Umgebung genauer an...du
> glaubst gar nicht, was da so alles im Umkreis von wenigen Metern um dich herum los ist!
> Da sausen Libellen am Wasser rum oder ich habe auch schon öfters ner Libelle beim Schlüpfen zugeschaut...irre interessant!
> Man findet mich dann mit ner Lupe oder Fadenzähler auf allen Vieren am Boden kriechend und Steine umdrehen.
> ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Einführung brauchst, stellen sich sicher genügend Jungs zur Verfügung und leihen dir sogar ihr Gerät.
> 
> Uli



Na Uli... Da hast Du Dich aber überschlagen! Das ist ein Fall für die BFF....:q

TAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTAAAATTAAAAA


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Auf Ihn mit Gebrüll! #6


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Schon wieder sowas zweideutiges mit dem wort "gerät" #d  Ich hab bald echt keine Lust mehr #q


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> In jungen Jahren habe ich meinen Uferbereich durchsucht, ob Lotbleie, Hakenlöser oder Sonstiges von Kollegen vergessen wurde. An manchen Tagen war es sehr ergiebig.
> 
> Nach ein paar Angeljahren wirst auch Du spüren, dass gerade das Angeln in unserer Ellbogengesellschaft ein ideale Hort zum relaxen ist und dafür genutzt wird, um die Seele wieder durchatmen zu lassen.
> Die spielenden Fische am Ufer, leichte Wellenbewegungen, wogendes Schilf, die Spinne in ihrem Netz, der Rehbock auf der anderen Seeseite, die leichten Nebelschwaden am Morgen, der ohrenbetäubende Lärm der Vögel vor dem Sonnenaufgang, die Fledermäuse des Nachts, das sternenüberströmte Himmelszelt mit den Schnuppen, die Sonnenauf.- und untergänge, die kleine Maus mit ihren schwarzen Knopfaugen, vorbeihuschende Libellen.... muß ich noch mehr schreiben ?
> Und dieses Szenario wird plötzlich durch einen anbeißenden Fisch gestört:m


 

Da wirst du bestimmt recht haben.Ich angele erst seit 2 Monaten.Das heisst ich habe noch keinen Sommer beim Angeln erlebt.Werde aber darauf achten,was du geschrieben hast.Danke dir !


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Na Uli... Da hast Du Dich aber überschlagen! Das ist ein Fall für die BFF....:q
> 
> TAAAATÜÜÜÜÜTAAAATTAAAAA


 

HAAAAAAAAALLOOOO!!!!#q #q #q 

Böse ist wer böses denkt. Wie soll man das sonst sagen???

"Da kannst du sicher auch Getackle leihen!!!"

Uli


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Wenn du eine Einführung in Sachen Angeln brauchst, stellen sich sicher genügend Jungs zur Verfügung und leihen dir sogar ihr ANGELgerät..

So hätte ich das formuliert....:m:m:m...... :q


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

sundvogel = Board-ferkel !

Muhaha :m :m :m


----------



## The_Duke (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Wow,das finde ich ja schön |rolleyes Die Natur zu erforschen  Mäuse,Spinnen und Hornissen füttern,wow |supergri Auf sowas wär ich nie gekommen.Aber wahrscheinlich würde ich bei einer Hornisse lieber die Beine in die Hand nehmen als sie zu füttern :m



Hmmm...Hornissen sehen nur gefährlich aus, sind aber völlig friedlich!
Solange du ihnen nix tust oder hektisch reagierst, sehen sie dich nicht als Bedrohung an.
Ich habe sie schon auf meinem Handrücken aus der Nähe angeschaut...das "Gesicht" sieht echt finster aus...aber unglaublich interessant!
Ich habe eher vor Wespen Angst, als vor Hornissen, da die Wespen unberechenbarer sind.
Nimm dir ruhig mal ne kleine gute Lupe mit ans Wasser....du wirst zum Beispiel das Innere von Blüten mit ganz anderen Augen sehen.
Es gibt auch die sogenannten Insektengläser....das ist ein durchsichtiger Behälter, etwa so groß wie ein Marmeladenglas mit einer eingearbeiten Lupe im Schraubdeckel....guck dir mal in so nem Teil ne Spinne oder nen Käfer an.
Diese beiden Dinge nehmen nicht viel Platz weg, aber dafür können sie eventuelle Langweile wegnehmen


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Ja wir haben ihn....... :m..... 

So zurück zu Thema.... Ich glaub, wenn Du Deinen ersten Sommer angelst, dann wirst Du von ganz alleine die kleinen Sachen beim Angeln entdecken..... Ich schau mir sogar die Fliegen genau an, wenn sie rumschwirren...... Oder Wasserläufer sind auch faszinierend..... Lass die sch.... Schulbücher zu Hause..... :m


----------



## The_Duke (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Die spielenden Fische am Ufer, leichte Wellenbewegungen, wogendes Schilf, die Spinne in ihrem Netz, der Rehbock auf der anderen Seeseite, die leichten Nebelschwaden am Morgen, der ohrenbetäubende Lärm der Vögel  vor dem Sonnenaufgang, die Fledermäuse des Nachts, das sternenüberströmte Himmelszelt mit den Schnuppen, die Sonnenauf.- und untergänge, die kleine Maus mit ihren schwarzen Knopfaugen, vorbeihuschende Libellen.... muß ich noch mehr schreiben ?
> *Und dieses Szenario wird plötzlich durch einen anbeißenden Fisch gestört*:m



Rudi....das hast du treffend geschrieben...manchmal fühlt man sich echt durch nen Anbiss gestört |kopfkrat


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...Hornissen sehen nur gefährlich aus, sind aber völlig friedlich!
> Solange du ihnen nix tust oder hektisch reagierst, sehen sie dich nicht als Bedrohung an.
> Ich habe sie schon auf meinem Handrücken aus der Nähe angeschaut...das "Gesicht" sieht echt finster aus...aber unglaublich interessant!
> Ich habe eher vor Wespen Angst, als vor Hornissen, da die Wespen unberechenbarer sind.
> ...


 

Bist du Biologielehrer ? |rolleyes


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

ich hab auch immer ne Digicam mit am Wasser. da entstehen die schönsten Fotos von Natur und Wasser, man findet immer ein Motiv.

http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/87/249487/1024_3934326330633336.jpg


http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/87/249487/1024_3132633531313966.jpg
(das 2. Foto ist übrigens in PB)


----------



## The_Duke (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du Biologielehrer ? |rolleyes



Um Gottes Willen...NEIN! #d #d 
Nur interessiert an allem, was man nicht sofort auf den ersten Blick sieht oder bereits schon viele zu sehen verlernt haben ....


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Jau das erste Bild ist richtig klasse. DA kann man ja gar nicht anders als in die Luft zu gucken! WER will bei so einem Anblick Bücher durchstöbern?


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch immer ne Digicam mit am Wasser. da entstehen die schönsten Fotos von Natur und Wasser, man findet immer ein Motiv.
> 
> http://foto.arcor-online.net/palb/alben/87/249487/1024_3934326330633336.jpg
> 
> ...


 


Die sind ja echt schöööööööööön #h Von welchem/welchen See/Seen sind die Fotos ?


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

So leicht bekommt ihr mich nicht.

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich hochoffiziell für meine unfreiwillige peinliche zweideutige Bemerkung!!!

Jasmin, SOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRYYYYYYY

Uli

P.S. So kann ich garnicht denken.


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Heddinghauser See des ASV Bielefeld.
Das tolle an diesem Bild ist, dass nur 10 Minuten früher ein heftiger Regenschauer über mich und nen Kumpel hinwegzog. auf einmal war die sonne da und der see spiegelglatt ^^

achja, das erste ist von nem kleinen teich in Bielefeld (hausgewässer)


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> So leicht bekommt ihr mich nicht.
> 
> Hiermit entschuldige ich mich hochoffiziell für meine unfreiwillige peinliche zweideutige Bemerkung!!!
> 
> ...


 

Zu spät.... Du bist jetzt ein Board-Ferkel du Lümmel


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*






Mais ist nicht nur ein vorzüglicher Karpfenköder.. man findet auch noch einige andere Abnehmer dafür...


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Heddinghauser See ? Da parke ich meinen dicken Hintern zur zeit auch des Öfteren zusammen mit Boardie Bergsieger  

Was ich beim Angeln nebenbei mache ? Also jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit ? Aufpassen,dass man nicht erfriert  meine Angelkiste mal hin und wieder schön aufräumen und mit meinem Mp3-Player Musik hören.Sonst fällt mir im Moment nichts ein |kopfkrat


----------



## Fitti (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Stopf mir ne Pfeiffe und hab ne Stunde Ruhe #6


----------



## Jasmin_PB (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Mais ist nicht nur ein vorzüglicher Karpfenköder.. man findet auch noch einige andere Abnehmer dafür...


 

Das ist ja total süüüüüüüß #h #h #h


----------



## bennie (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Heddinghauser See ? Da parke ich meinen dicken Hintern zur zeit auch des Öfteren zusammen mit Boardie Bergsieger
> 
> Was ich beim Angeln nebenbei mache ? Also jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit ? Aufpassen,dass man nicht erfriert  meine Angelkiste mal hin und wieder schön aufräumen und mit meinem Mp3-Player Musik hören.Sonst fällt mir im Moment nichts ein |kopfkrat


 
Mit ihm bin ich auch manchmal unterwegs. Wir ham uns leider erst am Ende der Nachtangelsaison kennengelernt.
Wie siehts aus, wollt ihr ab Mai nicht eure Hintern öfter mal in Jöllenbeck auf Breitköpfe parken?  Zusammen spart ihr ja auch einiges an Sprit.
Oder ich komme mal vorbei und ihr zeigt mir nen paar Stellen in PB. War da erst 2 mal fischen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Mit ihm bin ich auch manchmal unterwegs. Wir ham uns leider erst am Ende der Nachtangelsaison kennengelernt.
> Wie siehts aus, wollt ihr ab Mai nicht eure Hintern öfter mal in Jöllenbeck auf Breitköpfe parken? Zusammen spart ihr ja auch einiges an Sprit.
> Oder ich komme mal vorbei und ihr zeigt mir nen paar Stellen in PB. War da erst 2 mal fischen.


 

Hast ne PN !


----------



## Seebaer (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo und ein gutes neues erstmal

Da ich am, auf und im Wasser Berufstätig bin ist es für mich ein Ausgleich auch mal am Wasser zu sein und einfach die Seele baumeln zulassen - die Natur zu genießen und  zu beobachten einfach mal nichts tun.
Bin als Kind vom Lande in der natur aufgewachsen, fühle mich da einfach wohl.
Wenn dann noch ein Fisch beißt ist es umso schöner.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@The Duke hat genau das geschildert, was beim wirklichen Angeln gelernt wird.

Zum Sehen reicht ein flüchtiger Blick, jedoch
zum Erkennen muß öfters hingeschaut werden.

Als Angler ist man plötzlich in einer naturverbundenen Rolle. Im strömenden Regen und Hagelschauer lächeln völlig durchnäßte Gestalten unter den Kaputzen. Nicht nur wenn eine Anglerin vorbei schaut. Es ist dieses wissende ruhige Lächeln, was nur mit sich zufriedene Menschen haben können.
Neben solchen Anglern lasse ich mich gern bei jedem Wetter nieder und ....
lächele auch.:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Ein Gude @ alle,

ist ein klasse Thread; aber ich muss jetzt leider kurz weg... #h

Viele Grüße
Zanderfänger


----------



## ThomasRö (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch schon Vögel oder Hornissen mit Maden gefüttert oder beim Nachtangeln meine Studentenfutterration mit Mäusen geteilt.


Also ich hab beim Angeln eigentlich fast nie Langeweile. Wenn es wärmer ist muss man immer aufpassen, dass man die Schnaken nicht zu viel zu füttern; wenns kalt ist, dass einem die Finger nicht abfallen :m 
Und da ich quasi nie allein angeln geh hab ich auch immer einen zum quatschen...^^


----------



## stadtangler (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

was ich so mache, wenn ich beim angeln bin, hängt natürlich davon ab, wie ich angle. 

am festen platz:

-auto aus- und wieder einräumen (den ganzen kleinkram neu aus- sortieren)
-angelkiste aufräumen
-vorfächer, wirbel und kleinkram sortieren
-drillinge schärfen
-essen, trinken und rauchen
-mit dem hund spielen
-schwimmen und tauchen
-fotografieren
-rumsitzen, die gegend betrachten und aufpassen, dass mir nicht die augen zufallen (mach ich am liebsten!)

gruss

jürgen


----------



## Alexander (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Richtig Thomas bei uns is immer was los wenn wir angeln gehen, das heißt das wir immer ne Idee haben was man machen könnte. Und wenn wir erst den XXX mitnehmen dann sind wir nur am fluchen.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal interessieren,was ihr so nebenbei beim Angeln macht,wenn gerade nichts los ist mit den Fischen und man Langeweile hat.



hmmm... ich glaub das willst du gar nicht wissen :q :q 

ne mal im Ernst ich mach alles mögliche:
- Bücher lesen
- Shisha rauchen
- fotografieren
- Geschichten und Gedichte schreiben 
- nachdenken 
- telefonieren
- Radio hören 
- schlafen 
und und und und


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm... ich glaub das willst du gar nicht wissen :q :q
> 
> ne mal im Ernst ich mach alles mögliche:
> - Bücher lesen
> ...


 
Da ich ja ein Fan Deiner tollen fotodokumentierten Angelausflüge bin, ist mir aufgefallen daß da noch was wichtiges fehlt.......















*"dicke Steaks grillen"! :m *


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

:q :q 
jo, letzte Woche haben wir sogar nen richtigen Winteransitz an der Vils mit Lagerfeuer etc. gemacht - war echt urig, im bayerischen Schneetreiben über offenen Feuer Glühwein und Gulaschsuppe zu kochen  

Leider hat meine Kamera gestreikt, war ihr wohl zu kalt :c :c .... gefangen haben wir selbstverständlich auch nix :q


----------



## HD4ever (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

da hab ich ja üüüüberhaupt keine Probleme mit ....   :q:q:q:q
hab meist, also eigendlich so gut wie immer, meinen Jack Russel mit dabei ....
mit dem hab ich immer keine Langeweile .....


----------



## feedex (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Da ich vorwiegend mit dem Feeder hantiere, bleibt wenig Zeit für andere Dinge. Ausserdem gibt es da noch unfreiwillige Nebentätigkeiten, wie z.B. das Verteidigen des Grundfutters gegen unangeleinte Hunde. Das ist mir gerade im vergangenen Jahr echt zur Plage geworden! Ansonsten habe ich auch wenig Verlangen nach Ablenkung, weil ich u.A. auch Angeln gehe, um Ruhe zu haben.


----------



## bacalo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

#h #h #h 

Manchmal bin ich am Wasser und denke.

Und manchmal bin ich nur!

#h #h #h 


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Raabiat (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> #t |kopfkrat



hehehehe:q was für ne geile antwort:q:q:q
genau aus dem grund, weil mir früher immer langweilig war dabei, geh ich nur noch aktiv angeln....ich geh ausschliesslich mit kunstködern los...und auch wenn ich nix fang (und glaub mir, das is ganz schön oft#c) ich hab immer genug zu kurbeln...
und was meinste wie beschäftigt du bist wenn du die teuren Köder aus den Bäumen holst oder wenn du überlegst, ob du in Shorts und Schuhen durchs Schilf marschierst um nen 20€-Köder nich zu versemmeln...

das ist doch action-angeln....da haste überhaupt keine zeit zum hausaufgaben machen....ich bin froh wenn ich überhaupt dabei zeit zum einkurbeln find :m
ich kanns dir nur ans herz legen...nimm dir mal ne feine rute und nen netten kunstköder (ich würd dir nen jerk empfehlen) und zieh mal damit los...was meinste wat ich schon am lachen, fluchen und schimpfen war|bla:

PS: ich war knapp anderthalb Jahre in Paderborn, wo kann/darf man da angeln???


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

*Vom Auto aus:*


Mal wieder die Ladefläche aufräumen
Tackle sortieren
Radio hören
Wenn Junior dabei ist wird zuerst eine große Runde mit der Spinnrute gedreht, dann ist anschließend bei extrem kaltem Wetter das Laptop und die Standheizung im Einsatz und es wird ein Filmchen geguckt, gefutter und sich wieder aufgewärmt
Im Sommer ist dann Schnitzen angesagt
*An anderen Stellen:*


Am Rhein Schiffe gucken
Natur beobachten, irgendwie gibts immer was zu sehen
Sobald man in Stadtnähe kommt bei jedem sich nähernden unangeleinten Hund abschätzen, ob der nun auf mich los geht oder sonstige Vertreibungsstrategien entwickeln oder Schimpfworte für Frauchen oder Herrchen zurecht legen, warum die Töhle mal wieder auf friedliche Passanten losgeht, die Leine aber trotzdem im Auto bleibt.
Den Platz wechseln, weil sich im Sommer ga-ran-tiert ein Trottel genau dort mit Steinchenwerfen - alternativ Schwimmen - an einem tausen KM langen Fluß beschäftigen muss, wo meine Rute ins Wasser geht.
*Am See auf dem Campingplatz:*


Mit Elfchen klönen
Neu hinzugekommenen Kindern zum x-ten Mal erklären, dass sie nun ihr Fischstäbchen auch nicht lebend essen und daher auch einen  Fisch, den man fängt und den man essen will, zum essen töten muss.
Junior alle 10 Minuten übers Funkgerät zur Schnecke machen, weil er garantioert gerade wieder etwas anstellt.


----------



## Bergsieger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hi

Also gegen langeweile nehme ich immer ein Radio mit.Ansonsten da du ja auch aus Paderborn kommst,musst du dir mal das angelnde sofa mitnehmen.Da kommt garantiert keine langeweile auf.


----------



## **bass** (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

also ehrlich gesagt taucht bei mir nicht unbedingt langweile auf, da ich damit beschäftigt bin den fisch an den haken zu bekomkmen. liegen aber trotzdem mal zwei angeln auf grund (was selten vorkommt) wird halt mehr geraucht,mal was gegessen manchmal auch ein bisschen nach pilzen gesucht,, ansonsten genies ich einfach die natur und beobachte das gewässer


----------



## angelndes_sofa (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Also gegen langeweile nehme ich immer ein Radio mit.Ansonsten da du ja auch aus Paderborn kommst,musst du dir mal das angelnde sofa mitnehmen.Da kommt garantiert keine langeweile auf.


 

Witzbold :m


----------



## Jasmin_PB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Ich hoffe das mit meiner Signatur hat geklappt .... Der Nikmark hat mir eine Mail geschrieben und gesagt,ich soll mich als Boardferkel zu erkennen geben.... :m Mal gucken,ob man es sieht,wenn ich auf "Antworten" klicke.


@Bergsieger Ja,würd gern mal mit dem Sofa angeln gehen,wenn er denn auch Lust hat |rolleyes


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das mit meiner Signatur hat geklappt .... Der Nikmark hat mir eine Mail geschrieben und gesagt,ich *soll *mich als Boardferkel zu erkennen geben.... :m Mal gucken,ob man es sieht,wenn ich auf "Antworten" klicke.



Du sollst nicht, Du musst :m 
Steht Dir aber gut und nur zur Kenntnis: Als Boardferkel des Monats bist Du ja auch automatisch bei der Wahl zum *Jahresboardferkel 2005* dabei :m 
Da gibbet aber richtig harte Konkurrenz !

Nikmark


----------



## dorschiie (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

sieht doch nett aus deine signatur.
beim brandungsangeln hast du keine zeit bzw. langeweile.
davor auch nicht . von wegen aufbau, grillen, klönen und bierchen zischen.
beim angeln am see habe ich meist jede Angelrute (besser ausschreiben) anders montiert , da geht eigendlich immer was.
am fluss eine auf grund und die zweite sucht köderfische oder es wird getwistert.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Du sollst nicht, Du musst :m
> Steht Dir aber gut und nur zur Kenntnis: Als Boardferkel des Monats bist Du ja auch automatisch bei der Wahl zum *Jahresboardferkel 2005* dabei :m
> Da gibbet aber richtig harte Konkurrenz !
> 
> Nikmark


 

Na gut.Von mir aus könnt ihr mich auch zum Jahresboardferkel wählen :q 
Ich hab mir die Wahl 11/05 angeschaut..... Ich habe aber in Errinnerung,dass ich mal einen viel zweideutigeren Text geschrieben habe.... Den Text wo ich geschrieben habe,dass ich angelndes_sofa bei der Prüfung getroffen habe.... Ich glaube ich schrieb: Und als er dann fertig war,setzte er sich vor die Tür und rauchte sich eine ..... oder so ähnlich :m mir fällt gerade nur nicht der Thread ein


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut.Von mir aus könnt ihr mich auch zum Jahresboardferkel wählen :q
> Ich hab mir die Wahl 11/05 angeschaut..... Ich habe aber in Errinnerung,dass ich mal einen *viel zweideutigeren* Text geschrieben habe....



Ich weiss, ich weiss :q 
Da aber zu befürchten war, das es eine hormonelle Abstimmung geben wird :g , habe ich den anderen Kandidaten auch eine Chance geben wollen. Deshalb habe ich das schändlichste Deiner Postings nicht berücksichtigt #h 

Nikmark


----------



## angelndes_sofa (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das mit meiner Signatur hat geklappt .... Der Nikmark hat mir eine Mail geschrieben und gesagt,ich soll mich als Boardferkel zu erkennen geben.... :m Mal gucken,ob man es sieht,wenn ich auf "Antworten" klicke.
> 
> 
> @Bergsieger Ja,würd gern mal mit dem Sofa angeln gehen,wenn er denn auch Lust hat |rolleyes


 


Öhm,lass mich mal überlegen,ob ich Lust hab |kopfkrat 

Ja ! :m Es wäre mir eine Ehre dich als erster Boardie ans Wasser begleiten zu dürfen #h


----------



## Jasmin_PB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, ich weiss :q
> Da aber zu befürchten war, das es eine hormonelle Abstimmung geben wird :g , habe ich den anderen Kandidaten auch eine Chance geben wollen. Deshalb habe ich das schändlichste Deiner Postings nicht berücksichtigt #h
> 
> Nikmark


 


HiHi looooooooool. Hormonelle Abstimmung :mDer war gut :q 
Schade,mit meinem anderen Posting würd ich vielleicht die Wahl gewinnen #t Aber nichts für Ungut |wavey:


----------



## Jasmin_PB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm,lass mich mal überlegen,ob ich Lust hab |kopfkrat
> 
> Ja ! :m Es wäre mir eine Ehre dich als erster Boardie ans Wasser begleiten zu dürfen #h


 

Jo du,mich würds auch freuen #h Werde mich bei dir melden,dann können wir richtig loslegen am See #: 


#6


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@ Jasmin

Interessantes Thema und ne gute Idee, da mal nachzuhaken....
Ich persönlich gehe oft alleine angeln, und da ist einem schon mal furchtbar langweilig. Ich bin zwar begeisterter Spinnfischer, aber nur von Oktober bis Januar. In der restlichen Zeit des Jahres gehöre ich auch zu den "Posenguckern und Auf-Pieps-Wartern". 
Leider rauche ich z.B. viel zu viel, wenn mir langweilig ist....dumme Angewohnheit. Da meine Zielfische Aal & Zander sind, gehe ich fast ausschließlich Nachtangeln. Da is dann nicht soviel mit Natur beobachten, mehr mit Natur hören. Aber da man im Dunkeln permanent allein ist, nehm ich mir auch ganz gerne ein kleines Radio mit. 
So Sachen wie Arbeit erledigen, davon halte ich am Wasser nix. Angeln ist Angeln, und Beruf / Schule was anderes. Schließlich geht man ja ans Wasser, um genau diesem Alltagstrott zu entfliehen. Deshalb bleibt das Laptop daheim...
PS 
Wo geht man denn so angeln in Paderborn ? Das Einzige was ich da kenn ist der Mittellandkanal in Lübbecke, an dem ich dieses Jahr mal gefischt habe...


----------



## angelndes_sofa (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich bei dir melden,dann können wir richtig loslegen am See


 

Danke für das Angebot Jasmin.Gehe gern drauf ein.

Aber trotzdem hast du es mal wieder geschafft:
Boardferkelalaaaaaaaaarm !
Nikmark ! Guck mal,was sie schrieb :m :m :m


----------



## sunny (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mich bei dir melden,dann können wir richtig loslegen am See #:
> #6



angelndes sofa hat Lust und du willst mit ihm am See richtig loslegen|rolleyes .

Na das mach ja heiter werden:q . Aber als Nebenbeschäftigung absolut empfehlenswert. Passt schön auf eure Ellenbogen und Knie auf .

Und macht mal nen paar Bilder, daran werdet ihr uns doch wohl teilhaben lassen oder?


----------



## Jasmin_PB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Oh,nein ! Ich hab mal wieder nicht nachgedacht #q  Demnächst lese ich meine Postings 2 mal auf Boardferkel-Stoff durch |rolleyes Bin dir aber net böse Sofa.... Es hat echt was lustiges :q


----------



## Jasmin_PB (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jasmin
> 
> Interessantes Thema und ne gute Idee, da mal nachzuhaken....
> Ich persönlich gehe oft alleine angeln, und da ist einem schon mal furchtbar langweilig. Ich bin zwar begeisterter Spinnfischer, aber nur von Oktober bis Januar. In der restlichen Zeit des Jahres gehöre ich auch zu den "Posenguckern und Auf-Pieps-Wartern".
> ...


 

An welchen Gewässern ich angele möchte ich lieber nicht sagen #t Ist nicht persönlich gemeint,aber ich hab schon ganz übele schweinische Mails bekommen  Nicht böse sein


----------



## Kurzer (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo zusammen und nen gesundes neues Jahr erstmal,

eine Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln?! Interessante frage! Eigentlich nichts...na doch die Natur beobachten und fotografieren. Und wenn Kumpels mit von der Session sind natürlich Männergespräche führen ;-> ganz klar!

Gruß


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst lese ich meine Postings 2 mal auf Boardferkel-Stoff durch |



Das machen andere schon seit Jahren  
Bedenkt aber, das es wirklich "ein Verschreiber aus Versehen" sein muss. Ansonsten wird es nicht berücksichtigt und wenn sich ein und dieselbe Person verdächtig oft verschreibt, dann überlege ich mir zweimal, ob es tatsächlich ein Verschreiber war #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Bergsieger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@Jasmin 

Du hättest mit dem sofa und mir vor 2 wochen mit nach hövelhof fahren sollen.Wir haben den Forellenpuff leergeangelt.


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@ Jasmin

No Prob !!!  

Aber ich find es echt beschämend, das du irgendwelche schweinischen Mails bekommen hast. Traurig solche Leute....|gr: 

Wennze Lust hast, kannst du auch mal gern im Angel-Königreich Ostfriesland dein Glück versuchen (diese Einladung ist völlig ohne Hintergedanken). Darfst ja auch dein / den "Sofa" mitbringen....:q 

Is zwar n'bisserl weit weg von PB (so 300 km denk ich), aber vielleicht seids mal in der Nähe...


----------



## darth carper (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Lesen, schlafen, essen, Vorfächer und Montagen binden, die Umgebung oder hauptsächlich das Wasser beobachten. Am Ufer auf und ab laufen, in der Hoffnung irgendwo Fische zu finden.
Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig. Gerade beim Karpfenangeln kann die Zeit schonmal lang werden, wenn man seit drei Tagen am Wasser sitzt und noch keinen Fischschwanz gesehen hat.
Und wenn mir dann nichts mehr einfällt und ich mich furchtbar langweile, dann packe ich meine Sachen und fahre nach Hause!


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Äh Hallo?? Schweinische Mails? Hier im anglerboard?? Wenn im Anglerboard, sollte da vielleicht ein Moderator in Kenntnis gesetzt werden!!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@holger...Paderborn liegt direkt neben Lippstadt...:m 

@jasmin_pb: Würde das auch einem Moderator melden...echt ätzend sowas?

gruß


----------



## Holger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh Hallo?? Schweinische Mails? Hier im anglerboard?? Wenn im Anglerboard, sollte da vielleicht ein Moderator in Kenntnis gesetzt werden!!


 
Genau das habe ich beim ersten Lesen auch gedacht. Wenn hier im AB solche Vorfälle abgelaufen sind, dann sollte Jasmin sich schleunigst vertrauensvoll an einen Mod wenden. Perverse brauch ma hier ned...


@ Witteborg

Mensch Stef, Geografie war nie meine Stärke. Wir kommen dich ja nochmal besuchen im Februar zwecks Zanderangeln....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@holger...genau...und dann zeige ich dir Paderborn..."auf der Landkarte"..:q ...greetz


----------



## Bergsieger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> @holger...genau...und dann zeige ich dir Paderborn..."auf der Landkarte"..:q ...greetz


 
Hi

Wo angelst du denn in der Umgebung so auf Zander wenn man mal fragen darf ?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

...da wo es welche gibt...:m ...bin gebürtiger Hammer, also oft Datteln-Hamm-Kanal und in der Lippe...war aber auch schon an euren Baggerseen...da schwimmen auch ein paar schöne Zander rum...

gruß


----------



## Michael-Neo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

also hausaufgaben am wasser machen halt ich auch nicht grad für die beste möglichkeit  möchte mir meine Freizeit am wasser nicht mit sowas verderben oder mir unnötig den kopf zerbrechen !!!

am besten is es wenn man beim ansitzangeln mit 2 oder mehr leuten loszieht, so wird einem nicht langweilig 
beim spinnangeln stellt sich die frage ja nicht, da is man ja die ganze zeit beschäftigt

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bergsieger (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Jau da gebe ich dir recht


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Nebenbeschäftigung ????


Ich überlege mir immer warum bei mir nichts beißt !! Dann versuche ich die Lösung zu finden. Versuche alle arten zu Fischen die ich jemals gelesen oder gehört habe.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Dann denke ich an so vielen Board die auch nichts Fangen und Lehne mich Zufrieden zurück.:m :m :m


----------



## Michael-Neo (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

_Ich überlege mir immer warum bei mir nichts beißt !! Dann versuche ich die Lösung zu finden._

so geht es mir auch immer, erfolgreicher bin ich dadruch bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht geworden 


Gruß Michael


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbeschäftigung ????
> 
> 
> Ich überlege mir immer warum bei mir nichts beißt !! Dann versuche ich die Lösung zu finden. Versuche alle arten zu Fischen die ich jemals gelesen oder gehört habe.|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat



Jau, was habe ich gelacht, als Du am Rhein mit Norwegen-Ausrüstung (800g Blei usw.) auf Wallerjagd gehen wolltest, die Multirolle aber falsch rum angebracht hast und dann das ganze Zeug mit der Hand reingeballert hast :q :q :q 

Nikmark

P.S. Bist Du diesmal wieder in Meerbusch dabei ?


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, was habe ich gelacht, als Du am Rhein mit Norwegen-Ausrüstung (800g Blei usw.) auf Wallerjagd gehen wolltest, die Multirolle aber falsch rum angebracht hast und dann das ganze Zeug mit der Hand reingeballert hast :q :q :q
> 
> Nikmark
> 
> P.S. Bist Du diesmal wieder in Meerbusch dabei ?


 
Ja das mit der Rolle ist nicht ganz Richtig !!! Das hat Alleskönner noch am Ufer bemerkt, und ich konnte sie umsetzen !!!:m :m  

Und es war kein Blei, sondern es waren 800g VA Stahl....aus deiner Schmiede.:q :q :q  

Und das ich das Zeugs mit der Hand rausgeschmiessen habe, ist auch nicht ganz Richtig !! Denn ich habe nur 50 Meter geflochtene neben mir abgelegt um der Gewährleistung zu geben, das ich beim Werfen auch Richtig weit raus komme. Zumindest habe ich das so in Erinnerung !!!|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Aber eins Weiß ich noch ganz genau !!! Ich habe nichts Gefangen.....:m :m


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ich das Zeugs mit der Hand rausgeschmiessen habe, ist auch nicht ganz Richtig !! *Denn ich habe nur 50 Meter geflochtene neben mir abgelegt um der Gewährleistung zu geben, das ich beim Werfen auch Richtig weit raus komme.*



:q :q :q 

Nikmark


----------



## petrikasus (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@reisender: Das mit der Rolle habe ich Dir auch gesagt. Wenn Alleskönner Dir auch gesagt hat, hast Du sie noch mal falsch herum montiert. Deshalb auch die 50 Meter Schnur am Boden und das Ding mit der Hand in den Tümpel mit der riesigen Pumpe und dem schlechten Besatz! ;-)


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> @reisender: Das mit der Rolle habe ich Dir auch gesagt. Wenn Alleskönner Dir auch gesagt hat, *hast Du sie noch mal falsch herum montiert*. Deshalb auch die 50 Meter Schnur am Boden und das Ding mit der Hand in den Tümpel mit der riesigen Pumpe und dem schlechten Besatz! ;-)



Aufhören, bitte, bitte !!
Mir platzt gleich das Zwerchfell    

Nikmark


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Da muß ich mich jetzt aber mal Äußern !!! 

Aber hätte man/n mir nicht auch sagen können das wir auf Scholle Fischen ??? Ich auf Waller.....und ihr bringt alle Schollen an.#q #q  

Kein Wunder das ich keinen Waller Fangen konnte !!! War ja alles nur mit einer Sandbank belegt.|wavey: und ich habe mir so viel Mühe gegeben .....#h


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Und nun kommt noch einer und sagt das ich die 50 Tauis nicht selber auf den Drilling gemacht habe !!! Dann wirds aber Rund hier.;+ ;+


----------



## feedex (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Komisch...als ich vor Urzeiten noch das Rheinwasser beackerte, war das da nie so lustig....
|kopfkrat


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Flundern Mike, das waren Flundern und keine Schollen #h 

...aber wie Du die 50 Tauwürmer um den Stabpilker geknotest hast, war alleine schon die Anreise wert :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				feedex schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch...als ich vor Urzeiten noch das Rheinwasser beackerte, war das da nie so lustig....
> |kopfkrat


 
Ich kann dir sachen Erzählen !!! aber das lasse ich.......|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Hmmmm !!! aber wenn ich so denke, braucht der Nikmark noch einen den er taufen kann, kannst dich mal an ihn wenden.......Der Ratte.....mußte mein ganzes Zeugs in die Tonne hauen.#6 #6


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Flundern Mike, das waren Flundern und keine Schollen #h
> 
> ...aber wie Du die 50 Tauwürmer um den Stabpilker geknotest hast, war alleine schon die Anreise wert :m
> 
> Nikmark


 
Die brauchte ich nicht zu Knoten !! die habe ich nur angehaucht und dann haben die von alleine den Stab Erklommen...|wavey: |wavey: ........aber da sieht man/n mal wieder !!! du Knotest noch die Biester am Haken...#q


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir sachen Erzählen !!! aber das lasse ich.......|supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Hmmmm !!! aber wenn ich so denke, braucht der Nikmark noch einen den er taufen kann, kannst dich mal an ihn wenden.......Der Ratte.....mußte mein ganzes Zeugs in die Tonne hauen.#6 #6



Wieso, meinst Du, der Liter Boilieflavour, den ich auf Dir verteilt habe, war zu viel |kopfkrat  

Nikmark


----------



## Rotauge (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Tja, bei CRF-Treffen ist das Angeln die eigentliche Nebenbeschäftigung |supergri  


Und ansonsten habe ich am See keine NEbenbeschäftigung, das ist Meditation pur. |supergri


----------



## Rotauge (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, meinst Du, der Liter Boilieflavour, den ich auf Dir verteilt habe, war zu viel |kopfkrat
> 
> Nikmark



Wenn's nur Flavour gewesen wäre :m


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Die brauchte ich nicht zu Knoten !! die habe ich nur angehaucht und dann haben die von alleine den Stab Erklommen...|wavey:



Ja, das war so eine Mischung aus Pödder- und Tiefseemontage und das mit Tauwürmern, die mindestens 5 Promille Alkohol im Körper hatten :m 


Nikmark


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, meinst Du, der Liter Boilieflavour, den ich auf Dir verteilt habe, war zu viel |kopfkrat
> 
> Nikmark


 
Das meine ich nicht !!! so was Esse ich ja zum Frühstück......nein ich meine den Lockstoff für Döbel !!! Der nach Käse Gestunken hat, das wie ich beim Duschen war, alle kinder dachten es gäbe Pizza.:r


----------



## nikmark (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's nur Flavour gewesen wäre :m



Das bisschen Schweineblut, der Döbellockstoff, das ranzige Fett und die Cola und der Sekt und das Bier waren doch nur Beimischungen zum Boilieflavour  

Nikmark


----------



## Reisender (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Das bisschen Schweineblut, der Döbellockstoff, das ranzige Fett und die Cola und der Sekt und das Bier waren doch nur Beimischungen zum Boilieflavour
> 
> Nikmark


 

Markus !!! :l :l 

Und du Fragst mich ob ich zum Treffen komme ?????|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Sagt mal, Ihr habt doch nicht etwa Alkohol getrunken bei dem Treffen? #g 


> die habe ich nur angehaucht und dann haben die von alleine den Stab Erklommen


 Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die daraufhin alles getan hätten um mal Gebadet zu werden 


Neben dem Hier schon genannten Naturbeobachten, Vorfächerbinden und Fotografieren (1-3 Filme / Wochenende sind Normal) steht bei mir auch noch gut Kochen auf der Nebenbeschäftigungsliste ganz oben. Und Freihand-Gemüseschnibbeln braucht Zeit.

Und dann trinke ich auch gerne mal ne Tasse guten Tee, atme tief durch, Spüre den Wind, die Kälte oder Wärme und steh einfach nur da.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Veit (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Meine Mittel gegen Langeweile heißt, wie bei vielen anderen auch Spinnfischen. 
Wenn ich mal nen Ansitz auf Aale mache, habe ich meistens Kumpels dabei, da wirds auch nicht langweilig. Ansonsten heißt es für mich Platzwechsel bei schlechtem Beißverhalten. Wenn ich Bock habe und es läuft schlecht, wechsle ich auch beim Ansitzangeln drei Mal am Abend die Angelstelle. 
Beim Karpfenangeln. - Hmm, da angle ich mit Frolic. Dann beißt wenigstens öfters eine Brasse oder ein Döbel, wenn die Karpfen mal nicht wollen.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Erst mal schönen Dank an euch Jungs,dass ihr in den Thread so viel und liebevoll reinpostet :l Hätte nicht gedacht,dass so endlos viele Postings kommen #6 


|stolz: auf meinen ersten Thread |rolleyes und nochmals Danke


----------



## Michael-Neo (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

auch wenn manche schon fast "privaten" dialoge ein bisschen vom thema abweichen 


Gruß Michael


----------



## muellerltbg (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Mir wird nicht langweilig beim angeln. man kann die Natur beobachten, man kann mit der Posenrute oder einer Blinkerrute nebenbei angeln, ich habe meinen Hund mit, ghe meistens mit meinem Bruder oder Vater angeln, da kann man sich was erzählen, etc. pepe


----------



## Fischdödl (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Tja,was mache ich wenn ich mit meinen Kumpels rausgehe und mir wird langweilig??? - Angeln :m

Da ich meistens nie alleine zum Angeln gehe - ist mir zu langweilig :q Mit den Kumpels wo ich mit Angeln gehe kanns gar nicht langweilig werden - unmöglich :q


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Michael-Neo schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn manche schon fast "privaten" dialoge ein bisschen vom thema abweichen
> 
> 
> Gruß Michael



Wieso |kopfkrat 
Das haben wir gemacht, als uns langweilig wurde und darum geht es doch in diesem Thread, oder #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Raabiat (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

naa....hat der Hormon-Schub-Thread doch ein glückliches Ende gefunden|kopfkrat:q:q:q

Hab kräftig gelacht über die Schollen....äh...Flundern....äh...Welsangler...
Jungs, ihr habt scheinbar keine Langeweile beim angeln, wa#h

@jasmin
nimms notebook mit zum angeln und mach einfach irgend einen thread auf...und dann ist dein langeweile-problem gelöst*grins*


----------



## zander55 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Wenn ich allein Angel gehe ich wie viele anderen auch Spinnfischen. 
Beim Ansitz auf Aal oder Karpfen gehe ich meist mit Freunden zusammen ans Wasser.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Also bei uns ist das Spin-Fischen verboten,wenn man nebenbei noch Ruten im Wasser hat  Und ich halte mich an alle Regeln.Möchte keinen Ärger bekommen


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Dann gibts nur eins, überzeuge eine Freundin von deinem Hobby und dir wird nie wieder langweilig sein


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und Freihand-Gemüseschnibbeln braucht Zeit.


 
Taaaaatüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaa !!!
Boardferkelalaaaaaarm :q :q :q :q :q 
Das kann man aber auch ganz anders verstehen.


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibts nur eins, überzeuge eine Freundin von deinem Hobby und dir wird nie wieder langweilig sein


 

Pff,die sind sich alle viel zu fein und würden schon rennen,wenn sie einen Fisch nur anfassen sollen..... Und vom Töten bzw Ausnehmen der Fische ganz zu schweigen  Weicheier und Club-Gänger :q


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

...aber sag nich du bist noch nie im Resi oder im OX gewesen?


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				stefanwitteborg schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber sag nich du bist noch nie im Resi oder im OX gewesen?


 

Glaube ich war 2 mal im OX .... War aber nicht so doll #d Auf grabschende Hände kann ich verzichten


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Pff,die sind sich alle viel zu fein und würden schon rennen,wenn sie einen Fisch nur anfassen sollen..... Und vom Töten bzw Ausnehmen der Fische ganz zu schweigen  Weicheier und Club-Gänger :q


 
Ich finds cool, wenn sich auch Mädchen fürs Angeln begeistern können nur ist das leider nicht jedermans Sache. Vielleicht auch gut so :q 
Bei uns im Verein sind soweit ich weiß keine bis kaum Mädchen/Frauen.
Wenn du im Verein fischst findet sich da aber schnell jemand oder mehrere mit denen du zusammen losziehen kannst.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo Stefan #6 Du kommst aus Lippstadt sehe ich gerade .... Ist ja gleich um die Ecke.Wohne in Schloß Neuhaus....... Mitlerweile gehe ich schon mit 2 Boardies,die ich hier kennen gelernt habe zusammen angeln ..... lass uns die Pader-Runde erweitern :q Einfach nur toll,das AB


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Wegen Club-Gängern:
Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus ... Samstag Abend weggehen und dann direkt morgens ans Wasser #6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Geh mal ins Resi...da ist es auf jeden Fall ne Spur besser...wenn auch nicht richtig gut...aber die machen leider ne ziemlich strenge Ausweiskontrolle...wann wirst du denn 18?


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibts nur eins, überzeuge eine Freundin von deinem Hobby und dir wird nie wieder langweilig sein



Kommt gar nicht in Frage #d , oder nimmst Du auch einen Baum mit in den Wald #h 
Angeln ist Männersache !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du im Verein fischst findet sich da aber schnell jemand oder mehrere mit denen du zusammen losziehen kannst.


 

Ich hab ja Leute mit denen ich angele .... Ich brauch nur aus dem Fenster zu schauen,um zu sehen,ob ein paar bekannte Gesichter am Wasser sitzen :q 
Wenn ja,dann pack ich mir meistens mein Angelzeug und gesell mich hinzu.Die Opis freuen sich über jede Gesellschaft


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo Andre, 
jetzt wird es ja ein Tread: Angeln rund um Paderborn!
Ja kein Prob, können mal ne Tour machen...habe auch noch ein paar Defizite bezgl. Gewässerkenntnis Paderborn... ...

greetz Stefan


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt gar nicht in Frage #d , oder nimmst Du auch einen Baum mit in den Wald #h
> Angeln ist Männersache !!!
> 
> Nikmark


 


Soso,angeln ist also Männersache .... |kopfkrat Nö,das sehe ich nicht ein #d Jetzt sollten mal die Board-Mädels auftreten,die würden dir dein Fett weg reden :q 
Aber das sollte man lieber nicht provozieren,denn diese Art von Diskussion kann unendlich dauern


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja Leute mit denen ich angele .... Ich brauch nur aus dem Fenster zu schauen,um zu sehen,ob ein paar bekannte Gesichter am Wasser sitzen :q
> Wenn ja,dann pack ich mir meistens mein Angelzeug und gesell mich hinzu.Die Opis freuen sich über jede Gesellschaft


 
Du wohnst direkt neben dem See? *überhauptnichtneidischsei*
Also aus meinem Verein kenn ich jetzt einige mit denen ich losziehen kann. Da lernste viele an Arbeitstagen oder einfach beim Fischen kennen.


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das sollte man lieber nicht provozieren,denn diese Art von Diskussion kann unendlich dauern



Mit Frauen diskutiere ich als überzeugter Macho nicht |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Nikmark


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Frauen diskutiere ich als überzeugter Macho nicht |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Nikmark


 


Soso :q Überzeugter Macho :q Kanns sein,dass du Motorradfahrer bist bzw Biker ? Dein Bild sieht verdächtig danach aus


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Soso :q Überzeugter Macho :q Kanns sein,dass du Motorradfahrer bist bzw Biker ?



Nöh, bin ich nicht ! Habe mir diese Einstellung hart erarbeitet :m 

Nikmark


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@Sofa

Ist ja witzig,genau das selbe habe ich die ganze zeit auch gedacht :m Sieht wirklich danach aus :q Aber er scheint ein Biker ohne Bike zu sein 

:g <----- hehe


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

harte schale, weicher kern


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@Nikmark

Zieh deinen Tarnanzug wieder an

Dein Avatar erschreckt mich


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Oh mein Gott,er zeigt sein wirkliches Gesicht ..... :m Määäääänneeeeer sind Schweeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiineeeeeeee |director:


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Oh mein Gott,er zeigt sein wirkliches Gesicht ... |director:



So isses #6 
Nur eine Obersau ist in der Lage, Herr über die Ferkel zu sein :m 

Nikmark


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Jasmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin ???? Wann gehn wir denn angööööööln ?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Aber ernsthaft.

Ich kenne einige Angelfrauen, die gerne mit lustigen Kumpels ans Wasser gehen, wenn diese nicht plötzlich zu rivalisierenden Prolls werden würden. Das ist genau das, was sie nicht wollen. Das ist Stress
Die meisten Jungs kommen mit angelnden Frauen nicht klar.
Hier noch lustig und beschwingt und am Wasser völlig verklemmt.

Warum haben viele männliche Angler ein Problem damit, Anglerinnen als gleichberechtigte Partner am Wasser zu sehen ?

Sicher wird Jasmins anglerischer Horizont erweitert, wenn sie erst mobiler ist. Dann kann sie vor solchen "Hirschen" besser flüchten. Aber muß das unbedingt so sein ?


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Danke für deinen Einsatz @ Rumpelrudi  

@Sofa:

Ja ich werde mich die Tage bei dir melden |wavey: Die Fische sollten sich besser warm anziehen :m


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Das schwierige ist, Angler im gleichen Alter zu finden, denn mit denen versteht man sich am besten. Habe zum Glück in einem andere Board nen Bielefelder kennengelernt und war auch schon oft mit ihm los. #a 

Hoffe du wirst auch so ein Glück haben, denn dann muss man sich wegen solchem Trubel keine Sorgen machen. Angeln soll ja entspannen  
Man will ja beim Nachtangeln auh in Ruhe schlafen können |schlaf:


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Das schwierige ist, Angler im gleichen Alter zu finden, denn mit denen versteht man sich am besten. Habe zum Glück in einem andere Board nen Bielefelder kennengelernt und war auch schon oft mit ihm los. #a
> 
> Hoffe du wirst auch so ein Glück haben, denn dann muss man sich wegen solchem Trubel keine Sorgen machen. Angeln soll ja entspannen
> Man will ja beim Nachtangeln auh in Ruhe schlafen können |schlaf:



Sehe ich überhaupt nicht so! Guckst Du:   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60582&highlight=nachbetrachtung

Da war von Kindern bis ins hohe Rentenalter alles vertreten #6 

Nikmark


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Klar bei Treffen sind ja sehr viele da nur ich gehe am liebsten mit gleichaltrigen los, und das dann halt regelmäßig.


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Klar bei Treffen sind ja sehr viele da nur ich gehe am liebsten mit gleichaltrigen los, und das dann halt regelmäßig.



Mein Hausgewässer ist auch nur 5 Minuten entfernt und da gehe ich meistens alleine hin, weil ich entspannen will !

Nikmark


----------



## Rumpelrudi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@bennie
Das Alter ist beim Angeln nicht so wichtig. Nur die Interessen.
Sicher haben die Älteren einen versteckteren Humor, der von den Jüngeren oft missverstanden wird. Aber wenn das "Eis erst gebrochen ist", sind das oft lang anhaltende Angelfreundschaften. Oft stabiler als mit Gleichaltrigen.

Bin damals selber oft mit einem 30 Jahre älteren Angelkumpel los gezogen und muß sagen, dass ich sehr viel über die Nebenbeschäftigungen gelernt habe. Als wir älter wurden, haben wir im Gegenzug den Angel - Opa nicht vergessen, wenn wir angeln wollten. Er gehörte als ruhender Pol einfach mit dazu.


----------



## nikmark (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> @bennie
> Das Alter ist beim Angeln nicht so wichtig. Nur die Interessen.
> Sicher haben die Älteren einen versteckteren Humor, der von den Jüngeren oft missverstanden wird. Aber wenn das "Eis erst gebrochen ist", sind das oft lang anhaltende Angelfreundschaften. Oft stabiler als mit Gleichaltrigen.
> 
> Bin damals selber oft mit einem 30 Jahre älteren Angelkumpel los gezogen und muß sagen, dass ich sehr viel über die Nebenbeschäftigungen gelernt habe. Als wir älter wurden, haben wir im Gegenzug den Angel - Opa nicht vergessen, wenn wir angeln wollten. Er gehörte als ruhender Pol einfach mit dazu.



|good: |good: |good: 

Nikmark


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo miteinander! |wavey: 
Also wenn ich beim angeln bin räume ich meine Kiste auf, denke mir neue Montagen aus, gucke mir die Landschaft an, Ärger mich über Passanten die mir alle Fünf minuten sagen das sie sich nicht vorstellen können das " Würmer baden " Spass macht und und und!!!
Langweillig ist mir eigentlich noch nie geworden!!!:m 

@ Jasmin _Pb
Mich würde mal interessieren wie du ans Angeln gekommen bist oder liegt das in der Familie?

Greetz
der Phoenix


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Es kommt eigentlich immer auf die Person an 
Je älter man wird, desto weniger groß scheinen Altersunterschiede, so zumindest mein Gefühl.


----------



## eöbzander (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

moin, also ich geh immer wenn mir langweilig ist kurz auf nenen badetrip solltet ihr auhc mal versuchen nur das problem ist, das dann garantiert kein fisch mehr anbeisst! an der elbe geht das da is sowieso alles so laut! das klaapt allerdings auch perfekt inna südsee wenn man auf hai angeln will dann muss man nur schnell wieder raus wenn man ne flosse sieht!
 gruß eöbzander


----------



## bennie (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

und im frühling? .... bisserl kalt wa?


----------



## eöbzander (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

nö geht eigentlich is was für warmduscher!


----------



## Carp4Fun (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin damals selber oft mit einem 30 Jahre älteren Angelkumpel los gezogen und muß sagen, dass ich sehr viel über die Nebenbeschäftigungen gelernt habe. Als wir älter wurden, haben wir im Gegenzug den Angel - Opa nicht vergessen, wenn wir angeln wollten. Er gehörte als ruhender Pol einfach mit dazu.


 
|good:  Das sehe ich ganz genauso!#6 
Einer meiner besten Angelkollegen ist auch knapp 20 Jahre älter als ich. Ich gehe mit ihm nunmehr seit rund 8 Jahren gemeinsam fischen, konnte schon etliche Dinge von ihm lernen und es macht nach wie vor endlosen Spaß, gemeinsam mit ihm und einem weiteren Kollegen am Wasser zu sein.
-Und wenn irgendwann einmal der Tag kommen sollte, an dem er Hilfe braucht, sein ganzes Tackle ans Wasser zu schleppen, will ich der Erste sein, der mit anpackt! (...bis dahin müssen wir ihn allerdings noch dazu bringen, wirklich nur das Nötigste mitzunehmen...:m  )

Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## Raabiat (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

@sofa: man, hätt ichs anglerboard nur früher gekannt...
ich hab mich (alle aufenthalte zusammengezählt) anderthalb jahre in paderborn gelangweilt...ox und resi sind mir sehr bekannt*grins*....
@jasmin: grabscher hab ich im ox nie gesehen/bemerkt,dafür aber haufenweise versnobbte prolls...und davon haufenweise

in diesem jahr will ich ma zum libori...da hatts mir immer am besten gefallen:#2:
ich hätt mir da einige langweilige wochenenden sparen können hätt ich früher vom ab gewusst...vielleicht verschlägts mich ja nochmal in die nähe, dann meld ich mich mal okay??? PS: hab auch zwei mal in schloss neuhaus gewohnt...!!! wie heisstn dieser badesee wo vor zwei jahren (oder wars vor drei|kopfkrat) das raggae-festival war??? geht da was mit angeln??


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Ich habe gerade was super geiles bei ebay gefunden ... Muhaha :m Gehört zwar nicht zum Thema,aber  ich wills euch einfach mal aufs Auge drücken ..... Wers noch nicht kennt,einfach klicken :m 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Super-T-Shirt-Angler-informieren-Passanten-Gr-XL_W0QQitemZ7209025998QQcategoryZ30756QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Baenz (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Also ich hab ja keine Ahnung, weshalb ihr ans Wasser zieht. Ich gehe angeln und da entsteht keine Langeweile. Entweder ist knüpfen, drillen, bebleien, austahieren, fachsimpeln, bierchen oder so was angesagt. Aber Langeweile lasse ich immer schön dort wo sie hingehört, in der Verbannung.
Schöne Neujahrsgrüsse von Baenz


----------



## pohlk (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Da muß ich Baenz zustimmen.

Ich mache mich nicht umsonst den ganzen Tag heiß auf's angeln um mich dann dort zu langweilen.
Wenn nichts beisst, wird der Grund nach Tobsen abgesucht oder die Wasseroberfläche nach anderen Fischen.
Aber Langeweile, nneeeee.......


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich Baenz zustimmen.
> 
> Ich mache mich nicht umsonst den ganzen Tag heiß auf's angeln um mich dann dort zu langweilen.
> Wenn nichts beisst, wird der Grund nach Tobsen abgesucht oder die Wasseroberfläche nach anderen Fischen.
> Aber Langeweile, nneeeee.......


 

Langeweile ist auch nicht das Thema,sondern,was du machst,während du die Ruten im Wasser hast und mal stundenlang nichts beißt .... So ist das gemeint #6 

@ Sofa,das T-Shirt,dass du oben verlinkt hast ist echt geil loool


----------



## HD4ever (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sofa,das T-Shirt,dass du oben verlinkt hast ist echt geil loool



jo, isses !!!   #6
komm ich ja fast ans Überlegen ...  |kopfkrat
aber beim Bootsangeln sieht das ja keiner ...   |rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Also mir wird beim Angeln im Sommer nie langeilig. Wenn ich gegen Abend alleien bin und mit niemandem erzähle dann gucke ich mir einfach den Sonnenuntergang an und starre manchmal einfach nur aufs Wasser. Du wirst nicht glauben was ich da schon alles gesehen habe. Diesen Spätsommer zum Beispiel habe ich 2 Nachtangeln  hintereinander einen Fischotter beobachtet und alsi ch dann die Taschenlampe rausgehohlt hab war er ganz schnell weg. Schön finde ich es auch Buckelnde Brassen im Flachwasser und schmatzende Karpfen an der Schilfkante zu beobachten. Manchmal ist es einfach ganz still um mich und wie aus dem Nichts ertönt ein ganzes Froschkonzert. Man glaubt garnicht wie lauts dann ist. Und wenn dann mittendrinn auch noch ne Schleie oder nen schöner Aal beißt ist es um so besser. Die schmatzenden Karpfen habe ich allerdings noch nie an die Angel bekommen. Einmal war sogar eine ganze Wildschweinfamilie am anderen Ufer. Du siehst es gibt immer was zu entdecken.


----------



## Baenz (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Stimmt, war ja auch lange her, dass ich die Frage gelesen habe. Tschuldigung!! Also, bestimmt tue ich nichts, was mich von meiner in Abtauchposition befindlichen Pose ablenken würde. Oft zerbreche ich mir den Kopf darüber, was die Fischchen vor mir in See oder Fluss von meiner Beköderung halten. Da ich mit drei Gerten loslegen darf, spinne ich aber meistens etwas neben her. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit Jasmin!!


----------



## alex4 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Gesundes neues Jahr dir euch auch noch!
Ich guck meistens auch nur aufs Wasser oder beobachte Enten, Libellen und alles andere was sich sonst noch so um mich bewegt! Manchmal lese ich auch. Beim Nachtangeln geh ich halt einfach schlafen wenn es mir langweilig wird!
PS: ziemlich viele Antworten für deinen ersten Thread 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Carp4Fun (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> ...und alsi ch dann die Taschenlampe rausgehohlt hab war er ganz schnell weg....


 
Zum Stichwort Taschenlampe:

Wir haben nachts auch schon öfters unsere Lampen geschnappt und einfach mal den Flachwasserbereich in der Nähe unseres Angelplatzes durchleuchtet. -Man glaubt ja gar nicht, was da alles so durch den hellen Schein der Taschenlampe schwimmt und sich hautnah beobachten lässt. Ich kann mich an 2 Hechte erinnern, die trotz des grellen Lichtes im Flachwasser "stehenblieben" und sich schließlich sogar auf unsere gezupften Tauwürmer stürzten, die wir zuvor provisorisch und just for fun am Stahlvorfach montiert hatten. -Im Nachhinein fand ich das zwar selbst ein wenig gemein den ahnungslosen Hechten gegenüber, aber das "Nachtangeln auf Sicht" war dafür an Spannung kaum zu übertreffen...#: |rotwerden  

Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## SpinnerBS (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

MoinMoin,

weiß garnicht wie man sich am Wasser überhaupt langweilen kann. Eher ist es so, wenn ich mich zu Hause langweile geh ich zum Angeln. Da bin ich meist eh mit der Spinnrute unterwegs,also etwas aktiver als beim Ansitzen. Vorteil ist, mit der Spinnrute ist, man kommt auch einfacher mal in abgelegene Gebiete. Was man dabei an einem Tag so sehen kann, seht Ihr unten auf den Bildern, Frosch, Ringelnatter und Biber. Aber auch beim Ansitzen hatte ich schon ähnliche Begegnungen.
Und falls ich aufgrund ausbleibender Fische mal in Gefahr gerate, Langeweile zu bekommen, mach ich mir schnell Gedanken, was ich ändern muss, um einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Somit habe ich wieder ne neue Aufgabe und mir wird nicht langweilig. Und diese neue Aufgabe bekomme ich oft genug ;o)

SpinnerBS


----------



## Jasmin_PB (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesundes neues Jahr dir euch auch noch!
> Ich guck meistens auch nur aufs Wasser oder beobachte Enten, Libellen und alles andere was sich sonst noch so um mich bewegt! Manchmal lese ich auch. Beim Nachtangeln geh ich halt einfach schlafen wenn es mir langweilig wird!
> PS: ziemlich viele Antworten für deinen ersten Thread
> 
> Gruß Alex


 

Ja danke  Habs schon gemerkt.finde das toll,dass man sich für mein Thema interessiert #6


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hi SpinnerBS,

was ist das auf dem Bild für eine Schlange ? 

Von denen habe ich in Schweden jede Menge gesehen,aber wusste nicht was das für welche sind |kopfkrat


----------



## SpinnerBS (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Sofa,

das ist ne Ringelnatter. Die sehe ich ab und zu mal an den Flüssen und Teichen. Das Bild ist leider unscharf. Du erkennst Die Natter an den gelben Wangen. Das ist ein deutliches Erkennungszeichen. Größe meist so zwischen 40 und 70cm. größer ist möglich.

Spinner


----------



## Seebaer (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo Sofa

anbei was über Ringelnattern
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00052-ringelnatter/MZ00052-ringelnatter.html


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sofa
> 
> anbei was über Ringelnattern
> http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00052-ringelnatter/MZ00052-ringelnatter.html


 


WoW danke ! |wavey: @ Seebaer.Habe schon viel von den Tieren gehört und dass die hier in D auch leben sollen .... Aber hab noch nie eine Schlange in Deutschland gesehen so lange ich lebe |kopfkrat Lese mir das mal in Ruhe durch.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Jasmin_PB schrieb:
			
		

> Taaaaatüüüüüütaaaataaaaaaa !!!
> Boardferkelalaaaaaarm :q :q :q :q :q
> Das kann man aber auch ganz anders verstehen.



Höchstens in Paderborn und Umgebung, weil da ja nur eine Sorte Gemüse Wächst. #y  
Gemüseschnibbeln ist woanders aber nicht nur = Spargel zupfen!  

(Was für entsprechend unausgelastete Personen aber natürlich auch ne spannende Nebenbeschäftigung sein kann beim Angeln. :q )

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Aalcaipi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Wir sind beim Tag-/Nachtangeln meist zu zweit oder mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs.Da kommt keine Langeweile auf...neue Köder aufziehen, miteinander reden, die Stille und Ruhe genießen, zusammen  Essen und auf die netten Fische warte...etc.!


----------



## Bergsieger (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Stichwort Taschenlampe:
> 
> Wir haben nachts auch schon öfters unsere Lampen geschnappt und einfach mal den Flachwasserbereich in der Nähe unseres Angelplatzes durchleuchtet. -Man glaubt ja gar nicht, was da alles so durch den hellen Schein der Taschenlampe schwimmt und sich hautnah beobachten lässt. Ich kann mich an 2 Hechte erinnern, die trotz des grellen Lichtes im Flachwasser "stehenblieben" und sich schließlich sogar auf unsere gezupften Tauwürmer stürzten, die wir zuvor provisorisch und just for fun am Stahlvorfach montiert hatten. -Im Nachhinein fand ich das zwar selbst ein wenig gemein den ahnungslosen Hechten gegenüber, aber das "Nachtangeln auf Sicht" war dafür an Spannung kaum zu übertreffen...#: |rotwerden
> 
> ...


 

Hey so eine ähnliche bekanntschaft habe ich auch geschlossen unzwar war das im herbst ich habe da ca eine woche lang an meinem vereinsgewässer an ein und dem selben angelplatz geangelt.Dort hörte man regelmäßig ca eine halbe stunde nach sonnenuntergang etwas platschen.Und was war es ? Ein 30 cm Hecht der da immer kräftig meine Zanderköfis attackierte die ich da ins wasser baumeln lies.Die Taschenlampe störte ihn herzlich wenig.


----------



## Carp4Fun (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Bergsieger schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und was war es ? Ein 30 cm Hecht der da immer kräftig meine Zanderköfis attackierte die ich da ins wasser baumeln lies.Die Taschenlampe störte ihn herzlich wenig.


 
Ja, das scheint auch wirklich von Art zu Art etwas unterschiedlich zu sein. Hechte konnten wir wirklich schon sehr oft im Schein der Taschenlampe beobachten, -darunter auch Kapitale. Aale, Karpfen & Co hingegen verzogen sich meist recht schnell aus dem Licht...


----------



## pohlk (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Dann sag ich auch nochmal sorry wegen der "Langeweile".

Also wie schon erwähnt, wenn nichts geht die Wasseroberfläche, Schilfkanten und anderes studieren, um evtl. doch noch an den ersehnten Erfolg zu kommen.

Hat übrigens auch schonmal geklappt. 4 Stunden Hechtangeln ohne Erfolg, den Köfi ins Wasser geworfen und genau in diesen Moment sehe ich dicht an einer dichtbewachsenen Stelle einen guten Hecht rauben. Also Köfi mit Hängen und Würgen (und der Rutenspitze) zurück geholt, nochmal angesteckt und ab ins Wasser. Nichtmal 3 min. und die Pose war zügig auf den Weg ins Schilf.
Den Hecht habe ich dann angeschlagen und nach 1 minütigen Drill wieder verloren. 

War trotz des verlorenen Fisches, den ich so auf gute 80cm schätzen würde, ein sehr schönes Erlebnis.


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

lachen bis der dok kommt#6#6#6


----------



## Seebaer (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Manchmal auch Mühl von anderen zusammen sammeln und daheim entsorgen
(Gehört aber nicht zu meinen lieblings-beschäftigungen sondern ich mache es nur wenn ich mich über den hinterlassenen Mühl ärgere)


----------



## Rumpelrudi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Neuerdings sieht man einige Angler, die am Ufer Versteinerungen suchen.
Auch alte Tonscherben, wo noch Fingerabdrücke drauf sind.

Am Steinhuder Meer laufen auch welch mit Metallsonden am Ufer entlang um verlorenes Geld oder Schmuck zu finden. Das ist aber ein anderes Hobby.


----------



## OnTheMove (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Was mir zu oft bein angeln passiert ist (vorallem Son morgens, nach 2 Harten abenden) Das ich einfach einpenne. Nirgendwo pennt man besser als in der freien natur!!!:k  Und irgendwann machts hoffentlich piep und der Kater ist dann am besten auch schon vorbei!!!|supergri


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Wenn ich mal am Tage angeln dann .....

Geh ich mal auf schatz suche ... also sachen suchen also fahrräder aus den fluss holen (aber besser vorm angeln) dann mal ausspass ne runde mit fahren dann schauen ob man noch was von gebrauchen kann.  

Ja sachen suchen halt (Schatzsuche) 

Leute anmäckern das auch gartenmüll net in den fluss gehört. 

Joa und ja fische fangen ....... 

Aber wenn es denn dunkel wird (AALANGELN) dann verfolge ich mit der lampe ratten oder begutacthe ein dicken schönen aal ....... wenn ich mehr aale habe messe ich sie mal ...... 

Und was ich immer mache alles wichtige notiren !  
 Ja das mach ich alles ins heftchen rein weter wasser stand und und und 
super geil habe das dieses ne  2005 zum ersten mal gemacht und am ende des jahrres dann auswerten :k super geil ist das ! 
Aber leider habe ich das buch im September verloren samt angelpapieren bundes schein geld ..... #q :c #d :r  :v 

und nun ales umsonst ......... 

Am beim angeln sachen sucht ihr wüsst nicht was ich da schon alles hoch interessantes in der hand hatte !


----------



## Seebaer (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal am Tage angeln dann .....
> 
> Geh ich mal auf schatz suche ... also sachen suchen also fahrräder aus den fluss holen (aber besser vorm angeln) dann mal ausspass ne runde mit fahren dann schauen ob man noch was von gebrauchen kann.
> 
> ...


 

Was hälst davon beim nächsten Angeln Dein Buch zu suchen |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst davon beim nächsten Angeln Dein Buch zu suchen |supergri  |supergri


 

:m  DER WAR GUT .......... ! ! ! 

ABer leider zu spät  

Habe ich schon gemacht was habe ich gefunden ? 

3 POSEN :k  

2 BRÖTCHEN IN EINER BROTDOSE MIT VIEL SCHIMMEL :v


----------



## carpi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo zusammen!
Das geilste is denk ich immernoch nachts angeln... mit ein paar guten Freunden ne kist bier an nem Schönen Feuerchen und evt. auch schön sterne gucken und plaudern... aber da ist uns das angeln sogar manchmal etwas zu kurz gekommen =)
einfach geil vielleicht noch grillen....!? aber das geht bei uns zumindest nur aufm Vereinsgelände.. weiss ja nich ob du in nem Verein bist aber sowas is ne feine Sache!!


----------



## carpi (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Und wenns dann noch ein warmes nächtlein is und die Zander unter der wasseroberfläche Jagen dann in und nach der Dämmerun mit ner Pose mit Knicklicht direkt nen Köfi unter der wasseroberfläche anbieten und das find ich schon ziemlich geil wenn du aufeinmal sieht wie das knicklicht im dunklen wasser verschwinden und der zander mit dem Fisch abzieht!! ich liebe es =)


----------



## Baenz (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nebenbeschäftigung beim Angeln.Was macht ihr so nebenbei ?*

Hallo
Ich muss in der Schweiz unbedingt eine Nachtangelbewilligung einholen, dann kann ich auch von nächtlichen Erlebnissen berichten. Mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Habts gut....und immer schön Petri
Baenz


----------

